# Tang set up help



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I am looking to set up a Tang tank. 30x11 footprint 40 gallons. First time I will be setting up a tang specific tank. I read the cookie cutter sheet and it said calvus would be ok in this tank. I thought they got fairly large. Would love to have a pair of black calvus but will these work with a few julies?

So I guess my question is. If I can have a pair of calvus can I also get some julies? If not how about brichardi? What kind of numbers would work?


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I also have a pictus cat that either needs to be rehomed if it won't work in this tank. Thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not have more than one rock dweller in a 30" tank. A pair of calvus will be OK if they are mated first in a larger tank, or you buy a pair that has already produced fry together.

Brichardi would be Ok for a species tank.

I would rehome the pictus.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok so I finally have everything set up. I am sure there are some mistakes made with the stocking but I tried listen to the advice that I got here, from online dealers and the LFS. I ended up with 6 Calvus with the assumption that some may have to be rehomed once they get bigger but was told they are extremely slow growers. The calvus were the fish I most wanted in the tank. Added 4 caudopunctatus was told they are primarily docile and don't grow too large and are good tank mates with the calvus. One did die the first night they were in the tank and were purchased online with the calvus and airmailed. 
Where this eventually may go sideways is with the 4 julies and 2 leleupi that we're also added. The julies seem fine with everything but the leleupi can show some aggression. I was told at local store this combination would work but I am proabaly going to move the leleupi. Thinking ransom was correct on not mixing 2 rocks but I forgot that when I was at store.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like an overstocked 75G tank (48x18).


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I am hoping he leleupi is the only mistake I have made. I exchanged several emails with a reputable online dealer who said 6 juvie calvus was a good number for that tank as long as I understood that once they grew and paired off some would have to be removed. But was also told it would take about 2 years for them to grow to this point. The punks were actually recommend as a nice fish to add to calvus tank. I did mention that I had the julies and the leps and was warned to watch them for aggression but I was thinking this combinations would be ok for a good bit of time. Ransom it seems you are suggesting that this is not even a viable short term option. Ransom If this is not the case please tender some suggestions.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Sounds like an overstocked 75G tank


I Wholly agree that is way to many fish and to many different rock dwellers in that size tank. The Leleupi, Julies and Calvus will all want the same space within the tank, all being rock dwelling species. Even in something 75g or larger this would be a feet to keep all three together. The Leleupi and Julies growth will quickly out-pace the Calvus. You also don't mention what species of Julie you did purchase as the Leleupi will outgrow most all except Marlieria & Regani.

The Punks can be kept with each of those species (individual), as they are shell dwellers. I hope you have shells in the tank for them? You can buy bags of food-grade escargot shells on amazon or ebay.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Noted. I am going to rehome the julies and the leps. Thanks for the advice


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok they are rehomed. Always fun getting fish out of a tank full of rocks. So for now I have 3 punks and the 6 juvenile calvus. This is good until the calvus get larger and pair off?
Oh and I never addressed another point. I have 7 large shells in the tank. Is this adequate or should I add more?


----------

